# Java Class Wizard in Eclipse nachbauen



## Gonzo17 (18. Jun 2009)

Hi, 

ich möchte ein Plug-In für Eclipse schreiben, das dem Java Class Wizard ähnlich sieht. Wer Eclipse benutzt, kennt diese Seite: New -> Other -> Java -> Class. Dort steht nicht nur Class, sondern zB auch Interface. Ich möchte da jetzt nen Eintrag hinzufügen und würde wie gesagt gerne als Vorlage den Aufbau von Class nehmen. Unter "org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.wizards.NewClassCreationWizard" findet man den Wizard, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich das jetzt nutzen soll, zumal ich keine Source hab und daher den Quellcode nicht sehe. Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2009)

Du musst deinen neuen Wizard per Extension Point einhängen, siehe dazu die Eclipse Hilfe.
*verschieb*


----------



## Gonzo17 (18. Jun 2009)

Jap, das hab ich schon hinbekommen, danke. Die Frage ist, ob man den Quellcode der NewClassCreateWizard Klasse dazu nutzen kann, um das nachzubauen. Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, ich hatte Probleme mit den Packages, die in org.eclipse.jdt.internal sind. Sind die nicht freigegeben? Dann wärs natürlich ziemlich unmöglich, das so nachzubauen. 

Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, das Package zu erweitern. Wie das genau funktioniert, weiss ich aber (noch) nicht. Hatte bisher keine Zeit und werd das morgen mal genauer recherchieren.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2009)

internal packages sind zwar nutzbar, allerdings keine öffentliche API. Benutzung erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr und Kompatibiltät mit zukünftigen Versionen wird nicht garantiert.
Den Quellcode kannst du dir einfach runterladen oder per update manager installieren.


----------



## vogella (19. Jun 2009)

Zu der Erstellung von eigenen Wizards gibt einen super Artikel: Speed development with Eclipse wizards


----------



## Gonzo17 (22. Jun 2009)

Das, was ich gesucht hab, war ein Fragment Project. Klappt wunderbar, jetzt sind die Packages, die ich benutze, auch nicht mehr gelb unterstrichen, sondern voll und ganz verfügbar.  

Hab das Wizard nachgebaut, hab also den Quellcode von der Klasse genommen, die ein Java Class Wizard erstellt und hab mir ne eigene Klasse daraus gebaut. Und das funktioniert auch prima. Ich hab nur Schwierigkeiten, dass mein neuer Wizard auch unter File -> New angezeigt wird. Da stehen ja (wenn man in der Java Perspektive ist) u.a. Package, Class, Interface, Enum, usw. Und da sollte meins eigentlich auch auftauchen. Tuts aber nicht, ich denke da fehlt noch irgendeine Extension, aber ich weiss gerade nicht, wo ich da genau suchen soll. Hat jemand ne Idee? Wenn man übrigens auf File -> New -> Other geht und dort unter Java schaut, dann stehts meins da auch drin, so wie es sein soll.  Wird bei den Extensions bei dem Wizard unter "category" festgelegt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Aber im Menü erscheint es eben leider nicht. Muss man da direkt in den Perspektiven etwas hinzufügen? ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2009)

Du meinst eine Wizard Shortcut? Schau mal unter org.eclipse.ui.perspectiveExtensions


----------



## Gonzo17 (24. Jun 2009)

Danke, habs hinbekommen


----------

